# Wahl Peanut vs Whal BravMini Plus



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

I am about to order clippers for the face and feet of my toy poodle (still only 10 weeks old). I will order full size clippers later. I'll let the groomer "train" the pup, then I'll start grooming him myself...a year or so down the line.

I am looking for a small trimmer that is highest recommended, for me, a beginner, to do the face and feet in between trims. I think the peanut and the BravMini Plus were recommended but I don't know if there is a preferred? I would love to hear your thoughts?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have the mini and am very happy with it. Hopefully others who may have used both will also chime in here.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Maybe I am wrong but I wanted to learn with a regular size one, and that's what I did. I got the Wahl Arco for my toy. I figured if I learned to use the regular size on him I could use a smaller one as well, but the opposite wasn't true.

That's just me.

My dog is the first poodle/dog I tried to groom and it has been a real pleasure. I have been doing it for less than 1 year and I tell you, we learn fast because they have to be done every week almost (if you want to keep a clean look).


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I like the peanut very much, used it for many years before I got comfortable using the full sized clippers on my girl's face and feet. In fact, at it's relatively low cost, it is what I have always recommended to Newbies who want to see if they like grooming.
However, I must say that recently a couple of professional groomers told me that they find the blade on the peanut "terrifying and dangerous". I totally did not understand what they meant, even when I asked them to explain themselves, but I thought I owed it to you to tell you that. Like I said, I was very happy with it for years - it has a lot of vroom for a tiny little thing, and I felt safer approaching their faces with something that was smaller than their head!


----------



## CjTitus (Jan 25, 2013)

I have both, and had just recently bought the BravMini. Hands down I like the BravMini much better than the 2 Peanuts (corded and cordless) I have had over the years. It fits my hand better so I can move it quite conveniently. I only use it on feet for my 4 toy poodles as I don't shave faces that close. I use the Bravura Lithium for faces and tails. I have retired my Andis 2 speed clippers and all my blades that I have used for years in favor of the Wahl clippers.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I have the Wahl mini acro and I love it!!! I trim her a drop between grooming.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I got the Wahl mini arco upon my breeder's suggestion when I first got my puppies nearly 3 years ago. I love it. It's powerful and small and maneuverable. Later on I got big boy clippers, the Wahl Chromado. Love it too. But like using the little ones on their shaved parts still.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a standard poodle, but still as a beginner with grooming I found using the regular clippers really hard on feet. So I ordered the bravmini. It makes doing the feet much easier and I think safer too (I nicked her with the regular clippers, but never with the mini). I can't speak to the face because I was nervous of using a 30 blade on the face so I still have only used the regular clippers at 15 there --- but truly I think the mini would make the face shaving a lot easier too. I can imagine that the mini would be far better for a toy poodle -- I can't even imagine trying to use regular clippers on those tiny feet, though of course people do it very well. I think with practice you can develop skill with either tool.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle is frightened by the Wahl Peanut. Are the Wahl mini clippers loud? I have a Wahl Arco and she doesn't mind it. If they sound like the Wahl Arco, I'll get one.


----------

